# About.com- Inaccurate Allergen Warnings



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Nancy Lapid, About.com's Guide to Celiac Disease, has just published a blog about an article that ran in the Chicago Tribune regarding the mislabeling of foods that are supposed to...View the full article


----------

